# NFTS - Editing



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2017)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School NTFS - Editing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2018)

The Film School NFTS - Editing has been updated.



> Updated Application Deadline


----------



## ozymandias92 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi there!

I've heard that NFTS is one of the best international film schools. Can any alumni of the MA Editing course or similar film school alums talk about how it helped them / or not after graduating. How much of an emphasis does the course place on networking and securing employment? Does the school have connections to studios that benefit its students? I'm having a tough time justifying the tuition cost as an international applicant. Any responses appreciated. 

Thanks!
-Eric


----------



## RockinCon (Jun 17, 2018)

ozymandias92 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I've heard that NFTS is one of the best international film schools. Can any alumni of the MA Editing course or similar film school alums talk about how it helped them / or not after graduating. How much of an emphasis does the course place on networking and securing employment? Does the school have connections to studios that benefit its students? I'm having a tough time justifying the tuition cost as an international applicant. Any responses appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hey Eric! I'm not an alumni yet...but I am currently at the school for editing!  I can already tell you that  the school is a huge help in finding employment. The school 'loans' us out sometimes for paid gigs or networking opportunities. You can pick and chose depending on what you want to do. They have connections with Pine Studios,SKY Studio and the BBC and so many more just from old alumni and the tutors who work there. 

Not only that you will come out with a very diverse and impressive portfolio. I'm not even through the first half of the year but I've done more projects than I would have done in a year freelancing. 

But you must know that you gotta do some legwork yourself. It can't just be the school handing you things, you must network in the school as well and communicate what you want to do! 

I understand the feeling with the tuition cost since I myself am a international student from the US. But with only eight people per course you get some top tier tutoring and they are always on hand for one on one discussion! 

Let me know if you need anymore info!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 17, 2018)

RockinCon said:


> Hey Eric! I'm not an alumni yet...but I am currently at the school for editing!


Thanks for your post.  It'd be great if you could review the school as well. Always great to have more reviews on the site.

https://www.filmschool.org/reviews/nfts-editing.160/create-review


----------



## ozymandias92 (Jun 17, 2018)

RockinCon said:


> Hey Eric! I'm not an alumni yet...but I am currently at the school for editing!  I can already tell you that  the school is a huge help in finding employment. The school 'loans' us out sometimes for paid gigs or networking opportunities. You can pick and chose depending on what you want to do. They have connections with Pine Studios,SKY Studio and the BBC and so many more just from old alumni and the tutors who work there.
> 
> Not only that you will come out with a very diverse and impressive portfolio. I'm not even through the first half of the year but I've done more projects than I would have done in a year freelancing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughtful response! It's encouraging to hear about the studio connections, and great that they actively help you find gigs. I've read so many great things about NFTS, and really helpful to hear your first-hand experience. Thanks again!


----------



## CptFlau (Jun 26, 2018)

RockinCon said:


> Hey Eric! I'm not an alumni yet...but I am currently at the school for editing!  I can already tell you that  the school is a huge help in finding employment. The school 'loans' us out sometimes for paid gigs or networking opportunities. You can pick and chose depending on what you want to do. They have connections with Pine Studios,SKY Studio and the BBC and so many more just from old alumni and the tutors who work there.
> 
> Not only that you will come out with a very diverse and impressive portfolio. I'm not even through the first half of the year but I've done more projects than I would have done in a year freelancing.
> 
> ...




Hi RockinCon

I've just found out that I've been invited to the workshop at the end of July - I'm excited but also pretty nervous

What you said above is pretty much all the reason I applied to the NFTS so that's encouraging!

I have a couple of questions I hope you may be able to help me with:

- How many people are at this stage?

- I've never used Avid before - I understand that this is what's used on the course but being familiar with the software was not a requirement as part of my application. Will this be a problem at the workshop or will I be able to edit on another software I know such as Final Cut or Premiere?

- I'm based in North London - is it normal for students to commute to the school from London or is it a better idea to find a place in Beaconsfield for the week?

- Finally what  can I expect in general from the workshop? Further editing tests? Discussions?

Thanks for any help you may be able to give

Oli


----------



## RockinCon (Jun 26, 2018)

CptFlau said:


> Hi RockinCon
> 
> I've just found out that I've been invited to the workshop at the end of July - I'm excited but also pretty nervous
> 
> ...



Hey! 

First off congrats you made it to the workshop! 

Only 16 people are at the workshop and after that only 8 go through! 

You can use AVID but they also offer Premiere for the workshop. (delete final cut from your memory)  Even though I'm confident in AVID I still used premiere in the workshop and it was fine. They'll ask you about it at a later date. 

Don't be nervous! This is fun! The workshop is designed to throw everything at you all at once and they want to see how you manage it! You do 3 edits in 3 days and can't start a new one till the other one is done. You get reviewed everyday on the edits. That's the basic workshop info I can give you. You also watch a film on the first day and discuss it after lunch with other applicants from different departments. 

Since you'll be in the Post production You'll pull a few late nights and early mornings but I know a few editors  who commute in everyday from North London and they're fine.  So you should be too! 

If I had any advice to give I would say defend your cuts. Don't make them at random, have a reason for why you did it. 
They want to see what your thought process. 

Hope that's enough info! 

Any more questions I'll happily ask! I think you guys come the day after the end of term.


----------



## CptFlau (Jun 26, 2018)

RockinCon said:


> Hey!
> 
> First off congrats you made it to the workshop!
> 
> ...




Thanks mate - that's super helpful! Hopefully I'll be able to meet you in January


----------



## Acelya (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I have applied for NFTS Editing and my interview is next week. I was wondering if anyone is remembering some of the interview questions? It would help me prepare for it and take some of the pressure off. 
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Jack_C (Jun 18, 2020)

Acelya said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have applied for NFTS Editing and my interview is next week. I was wondering if anyone is remembering some of the interview questions? It would help me prepare for it and take some of the pressure off.
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


Hey Acelya,
I'm also interviewing for the Editing MA, but yet to find out the exact date. Good luck with it!


----------



## Acelya (Jun 18, 2020)

Jack_C said:


> Hey Acelya,
> I'm also interviewing for the Editing MA, but yet to find out the exact date. Good luck with it!


Good luck to you too


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

You can also create an editing 2021 thread if you want to there. This thread is for more general discussion of the program and how it is and questions about it.


----------

